# Billows V2 - Now in black



## JakesSA (25/6/15)

Lots of people are asking .. the Billows V2 should be back in stock by Monday/Tuesday. Silver and black.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (25/6/15)

I've opened pre-orders as well, you can order yours here. This batch will still include a free additional glass tank as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (26/6/15)

Apologies, the Billow V2 shipment is being delayed. The sales staff at Ehpro have been instructed to hold back all orders until Eciggity (the development partner for the Billow) has received theirs. Ehpro expects the other shipments to go on Monday so stock should be here by the end of next week. Sorry guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## jprossouw (1/7/15)

Any news yet on the billow?


----------



## JakesSA (1/7/15)

The good news is the stock shipped today .. the bad news it they should have shipped yesterday. I think they will only be delivered to us by Monday.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Paulie (1/7/15)

tnks for the update!


----------



## KieranD (1/7/15)

JakesSA said:


> The good news is the stock shipped today .. the bad news it they should have shipped yesterday. I think they will only be delivered to us by Monday.



Can totally relate to this frustration!!


----------



## MetalGearX (3/7/15)

AAAwwwwwhh


----------



## jprossouw (6/7/15)

Has it arrived?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Igno (6/7/15)

Hoping it's today...


----------



## jprossouw (6/7/15)

No reply on here or on email. Wonder whats up.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/7/15)

Just gotta' be patient.


----------



## jprossouw (6/7/15)

Ja I guess so, but its kind of swak to not get a email response after a whole day has passed. For any business that's unacceptable. With service in this country if you are not on a persons case then nothing gets done. Anyway.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Igno (7/7/15)

Any news? Please let us know, don't mind the waiting but we need feedback.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Igno (7/7/15)

Witbank's going to be overcast the day my Billow V2 arrives.


----------



## skola (7/7/15)

I agree.. Common courtesy would be nice.


----------



## jprossouw (7/7/15)

Starting to get annoyed with this no response nonsense. Doubt if ill ever buy from this vendor again.


----------



## BigAnt (7/7/15)

@jprossouw @skola @Igno I have just spoken to @JakesSA via phone and he informed me that the ADSL line is down and they are unable to respond to the forum or emails. I knew there must have been some sort of problem as this is one on the best vendors in SA and not like them not to respond or give updates.

The problem is being addressed and you should receive feedback as soon as it is all sorted.

With regards to the Billows they have been stopped at customs for inspection and are waiting final release.

Please contact them by phone if you require urgent assistance the details are displayed on the contact page of the site.
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/pages/about-us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (7/7/15)

BigAnt said:


> @jprossouw @skola @Igno I have just spoken to @JakesSA via phone and he informed me that the ADSL line is down and they are unable to respond to the forum or emails. I knew there must have been some sort of problem as this is one on the best vendors in SA and not like them not to respond or give updates.
> 
> The problem is being addressed and you should receive feedback as soon as it is all sorted.
> 
> ...



There is Tapatalk? That is a poor excuse.


----------



## Igno (7/7/15)

Thank you for the info, much appreciated. I have done alot of business with VapeClub recently and I regard them as the go to guys for vape gear, I will do business with them again and again. I understand the circumstances and hope their line problems get sorted ASAP, I know our South African service providers are sometimes a pain in the butt. I was sure that there was a good reason for them not responding to our E-Mails as they are indeed one of the best vendors in South Africa and they will have my continued support as long as I vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (7/7/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> There is Tapatalk? That is a poor excuse.


Dude not everybody use tapatalk and it's not a poor excuse. 

Vapeclub is one of the best Vendors out there and I never had a problem with them. 

If you really wanted to get hold of them there is a contact number on there site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (7/7/15)

Hi all

We are back online and I really do apologies for not responding on this thread or via email. I have had a hell of a day with telkom trying to get it sorted out.

As for Tapatalk I do not use it as I prefer to be able to read without my glasses 

Thank you @BigAnt for responding on our behalf 

As for the billows they have indeed been stopped by customs and we are just waiting for for further information. As soon as I have any you can be sure that I will post here straight away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jprossouw (7/7/15)

I apologise for my earlier rant. Like I said, was just getting annoyed. Thank you for the feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw (7/7/15)

Hopefully customs dont take forever


----------



## JakesSA (7/7/15)

Yes please accept my apologies as well? We have two ADSL lines 20mbps + 10 mbps and iBurst 2 mbps as backup and I thought that should provide enough redundancy. This morning at 6:05AM both went offline (I was busy doing stock orders at the time). I tried switching to iBurst but also no go. The one ADSL line come up about an hour and a half ago. iBurst seemingly has disconnected my modem due to 'inactivity on the network', regular payments are apparently irrelevant. 

The Billows should have cleared yesterday, from enquiries today with the courier (nobody speaks to customs directly) it would appear they are still waiting for clearance. In my experience this means the parcel will likely be stopped for 'inspection' . 

This means they will request information incl. supplier invoice, proof of payment, importers authority etc. (which I have already prepared and sent to the courier, just in case). After the papers are reviewed and approved they will generally take a peek in the parcel, realise they have no idea what they are looking at, and the parcel will be cleared. 

The 'inspection' process however takes another two to three days, if this is in fact, what is happening. 

For those who have not dealt with VapeClub before, or are unaware of it, we do have an open cancellation policy on pre-orders. Should you wish to rather cancel your order and opt for a refund you are of course welcome to do so, please pm @VapeGrrl your order number to set the process in motion.

Again, please accept my apologies we endeavour to avoid these scenarios best we can.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JakesSA (7/7/15)

jprossouw said:


> I apologise for my earlier rant. Like I said, was just getting annoyed. Thank you for the feedback



No apology required, I much rather prefer people speaking their mind. I also understand your frustration, I've been shipping vape gear now for longer than most and the novelty still hasn't worn of. A delay like this is like having Christmas postponed.

This shipment has been three weeks and a few days now for us in arriving, from first word of the black model, to fixing the shipping date, then pre-order and payment at the supplier and now finally they are literally 15 km from where I sit yet they might as well still be in China. IF I had known they were going to pull that delay stunt with the new black model I'd have told 'em to stuff the black units where its really dark!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jprossouw (7/7/15)

Geez I can just imagine the level of frustration you must have. And then to top off dealing with customers like me thats on your case  lets hope customs isnt too full of nonsense lol


----------



## Igno (7/7/15)

Lets go hijack customs tomorrow, we'll leave a big cloud behind us. Problem solved @JakesSA


----------



## jprossouw (8/7/15)

So should we go toi toi by customs yet


----------



## JakesSA (8/7/15)

Right, inspection it is, I think we may have saved a bit of time by submitting docs early so they may clear by Friday. Please rest assured we are doing everything possible to get this process completed asap!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## reefy3 (10/7/15)

Really hope customs clears these goods today. Getting fidgety already, too anxious to get my billow v2, can't even sleep.. . vaping is taking over my life..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MetalGearX (10/7/15)

I know how you feel and Im going away this weekend unable to get my Billow V2 have to wait until Monday....aaaarrrgh!


----------



## JakesSA (10/7/15)

Looks to me like the inspection process will conclude today and with just a small bit of luck the parcel will be cleared through. Not sure what time this would be but if needs be I will go collect from the courier tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw (10/7/15)

give us some good news


----------



## jprossouw (10/7/15)

Was customs kind today?


----------



## JakesSA (11/7/15)

I was at the airport for an hour last night hoping that my presence would speed things up but still no joy. The inspection is complete but the parcel has not gotten it's release yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jprossouw (12/7/15)

Are we going to get a freebie for being so patient


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/7/15)

JakesSA said:


> I was at the airport for an hour last night hoping that my presence would speed things up but still no joy. The inspection is complete but the parcel has not gotten it's release yet.


All in good time @JakesSA . Thanks for all the effort. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## TylerD (12/7/15)

jprossouw said:


> Are we going to get a freebie for being so patient


You are already getting a free glass. 
All good brother! We wait for the useless SA service.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jprossouw (12/7/15)

Dude, its called a joke. Relax


----------



## TylerD (12/7/15)

jprossouw said:


> Dude, its called a joke. Relax


Uhm, I am totally relaxed......dude. WTF.


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/7/15)

Now now children... play nice... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (13/7/15)

I think a little something extra is in order. 

The Billows cleared yesterday afternoon, we do expect delivery this morning .. at last ..


----------



## jprossouw (13/7/15)

JakesSA said:


> I think a little something extra is in order.
> 
> The Billows cleared yesterday afternoon, we do expect delivery this morning .. at last ..


 haha it was really just meant as a joke. Thank you for the update.


----------



## reefy3 (15/7/15)

Finally got my Billow V2!! Twas really worth the wait, warm warrrm flavour rocking the std 0.3ohm dual coil at 45watts with the airflow wide open!! Sick as tits!! 

Thanks to vapeclub for the little something extra as well. You guys are awesome for adding a personal touch to your packaging since its my first time ordering from you folks. Big ups!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (15/7/15)

I trust everyone has received their Billows by now ..

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## jprossouw (15/7/15)

Yes thank you. My first time ordering from you guys, must say the best packaging so far from anyone else I bought from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed (17/7/15)

I want a billow too￼ when are you getting stock @JakesSA


----------

